# 3.5 briggs and straton



## J wrench (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi this is J Wrench, wonder if i could get some advice on repairing my MTD lawnmower that has a 3.5 Briggs on it. The problem started fall of last year. The engine started reving then dropping down then would stall.
I took the carb off sprayed it all out with carb cleaner and it ran fine for 10 minutes. then started acting up again.So I shelved it until now.
It will run if I keep spraying gas into the engine or keep pumping the primer bulb. Also did a compression check on it yesterday it has 65 lbs . Is that ok?
Could use any helpful tips . Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

post model and type and code number off of your engine please.


----------



## J wrench (Apr 9, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> post model and type and code number off of your engine please.


Hi 30 Year Tech, these are the #s I found on the motor. Model#98902
Type-1607 B1 Code 03943051 . Was not sure if the B1 is end of type or begining of code. Thanks J Wrench


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try replacing the diaphragm on your carburetor.


----------



## J wrench (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok I'll give that a shot and let you know how I make out.


----------



## J wrench (Apr 9, 2008)

30 Year Tech the carb diaphram did the trick, $3.90 later and I'm back in buisness. Thanks for the info. J Wrench


----------

